# Great accessory for the shop



## DaveHerron

You have to be careful when buying Craftsman labeled tools these days. Craftsman used to stand for quality at a fair price. Now days, they also label the junk they sell with the Craftsman name. I recently purchased a "Craftsman" screwdriver bit set they had on sell. I chipped the heads on 3 philips driver bits out of the set within the first 5 minutes of use.

Thanks for the review. I've been looking at 12" inch slider myself and recently purchased their 2.25 hp fixed / plunge router kit.


----------



## mrsawdust

good luck with it, Jake. i recently purchased a craftsman 7 1/4" non-slider for $40.00! for "little cuts"! picked it up at a Sears outlet and really find it useful. i agree with DaveH about Craftsman tools these days. to go one step further, i think one needs to be careful with many brand names these days, not just Craftsman. it seems we are being bombarded with a lot of Chinese made junk…..


----------



## YPA

I have this saw also. The only thing I don't like about it is the dust collection doesn't work. I have to constantly clean the laser and rest of the saw. Besides that the saw is great.


----------



## papadan

How wide of a board can this saw cut? I am still using my Delta 8 1/4".


----------



## SchotterWoodworking

I've had this saw for about two years now. I put a nice 60 tooth crosscut blade in it and starting knocking out birdhouses. Great little saw for the price, especially for small timers and hobbyists who don't need to drop the money on a bigger saw.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review


----------



## 8iowa

It's interesting how there are so many ways to work wood, and how different thought processes and experiences lead individuals to different tools to accomplish a task.

I don't have a miter saw, and likely never will. I have a crosscut table and an Incra MiterPro 5000. I use these accessories to do all my cross and miter cuts. I think one of the reasons why a miter saw doesn't appeal to me is that dust collection is so difficult.


----------



## chefpoongie

thanks for the review. I might add this to my collection of tool.

Just a question for mr. 8iowa, now do you cut 12-16' crown with the Incra MiterPro 5000?


----------

